# Blue Painter's Masking Tape Bra?



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone taped the front of their BMW using the wide Blue Painter's Masking Tape, which is readily available at Lowes or Home Depot, for the drive back home from PCD (or when you Track your car)? I have a 1,900 mile drive and want to have a custom clear bra (full hood) done on my M3 when back home; ie, PCD option is only a small partial hood and on AW the line will really show (ugh).

For those of you who have done this a few questions:

Did the masking tape stay down when driving at up to ~100mph?
If not, how would you recommend I tape the front of the car (eg, 1st vertically top to bottom, then horizontally at the top, middle and along the bottom of the front of the car)? [yes, I won't block the hood opening areas]
Did the making tape pull off without leaving any residue marks?
Did using it in fact protect the paint from rocks, bugs, etc?
From your experience driving home, would you use the tape again or was it just not worth the trouble?
Any questions I should have asked for which you have a good answer?

Thanks in advance for the assist; it is appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## niels e46 m3 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are looking to have a full wrap done, I have contact info for you. I had full bumper/hood/fenders/mirrors done at the PDC.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## randyjstark (Mar 17, 2008)

I would also like this info! Looking to pickup at PCD in January/February....


Thanks,

Randy


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

niels e46 m3 said:


> If you are looking to have a full wrap done, I have contact info for you. I had full bumper/hood/fenders/mirrors done at the PDC.
> 
> PM me if you are interested.


Thanks niels e46 m3 for helping answer this for them :thumbup:


----------



## niels e46 m3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I used AutoShield Carolinas.

They performed a full front bumper, hood, fender, mirrors @ the Performance Center before I took delivery of the car. Their work was exceptional and I highly recommend them to anyone interested in having a full wrap done before driving the car home.

Here is the contact info:
Steve Treece
AutoShield Carolinas
8520 Tower Point Drive
Charlotte, NC 28227
704.321.0505
http://www.autoshieldcarolinas.com/


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

niels e46 m3 said:


> I used AutoShield Carolinas.
> 
> They performed a full front bumper, hood, fender, mirrors @ the Performance Center before I took delivery of the car. Their work was exceptional and I highly recommend them to anyone interested in having a full wrap done before driving the car home.
> 
> ...


Just remember...

If you plan to have them come and install it at the PC, you'll need to have it approved and arranged in advance through our shop manager, Dan Doot. Your dealer should be able to contact him on your behalf, but if not just send me a PM and I'll do my best to help.

Thanks again niels e46 m3 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> Just remember...
> If you plan to have them come and install it at the PC, you'll need to have it approved and arranged in advance through our shop manager, Dan Doot. Your dealer should be able to contact him on your behalf, but if not just send me a PM and I'll do my best to help.
> Thanks again niels e46 m3 :thumbup:


Done; sent you a PM


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

niels e46 m3 said:


> I used AutoShield Carolinas.
> 
> They performed a full front bumper, hood, fender, mirrors @ the Performance Center before I took delivery of the car. Their work was exceptional and I highly recommend them to anyone interested in having a full wrap done before driving the car home.
> 
> ...


I used Steve when I returned to Charlotte, he did a very good job.


----------

